# What do you think of this truck?



## maxburton (Apr 5, 2007)

See it here: http://www.sagontrucks.com/products.php?category=2
It's the top middle one, the 1991 F600. I already called a rep and he assured me there was no damage or anything not clear on the page. The price seems very low. I am tempted! It has 42k miles. What do you think? Is this a deal or a scam?


----------



## clearance (Apr 5, 2007)

Looks like an ex Davy truck. Probably green under that white, could be wrong. Keep looking around, if you are going to get it, have it checked over real good by someone who knows what they are doing, like a heavy duty mechanic. Also how come on the bottom left hand corner of that website there are three '92 Fords with almost the same deal for $9000? See that old '84 GM with the High-Ranger boom for 17k? Looks to me like a linesmen 2 boom, great, strong boom. 8k more for a diesel boom truck, I would be tempted by that.


----------



## beowulf343 (Apr 5, 2007)

Automatic transmission? How big a chipper you pulling?


----------



## maxburton (Apr 6, 2007)

A bandit 90. I believe it's 4200 pounds.


----------



## Ironxylem (Apr 6, 2007)

Those prices look good, mind you I am in Ontario. It,s funny you guys are talkin forestry trucks. I got a question on a truck. We have a local auction coming up, They have a 1982 IHC 4900, model 85 Ashplund 50' bucket, chipper dump. It's a municipal truck. Can anyone offer any experience or what it may be worth. I don't know the milege or condition. Sorry for poppin another question on your thread, But I know you can handle it. cheers..


----------



## lxt (Apr 6, 2007)

auto tranny im not very fond of, chip trucks are usually cheap! 90-96`s ive seen $8-$14000.00 everyone wants a bucket, but check it out!!!

on the question regarding 1982 ihc with asplundh bucket, read their website it states any boom approaching or at the 20year mark should be taken out of service!!! they wont even sell you parts or service it. they have had to many problems, boom shear, basket shear, leveling cables,etc...not to mention lawsuits.

LXT...................................


----------



## maxburton (Apr 6, 2007)

I wish I could find some options that are more local. Lxt, do you know any good sources here in PA or at least in the tri-state area? Georgia is a bit of a hike.


And yeah, if I were buying something with a lift, it would probably have to be new. A 20 year old bucket doesn't seem very safe to me.


----------



## lxt (Apr 7, 2007)

maxburton,

check out mickeys bucket trucks, before I bought my towbehind I talked to him, pretty nice guy,fair christian fella(not that this matters) he has some nice inventory and is in Sugarloaf PA. check em out!!

LXT.................................


----------



## maxburton (Apr 7, 2007)

Funny you should mention the Christian thing. I'm an atheist, but the fellows at my favorite supplier, Penn Holo, are definitely down with the Jesus thing. I respect their devotion, and their strong morality makes them an excellent group to work with. Sometimes, not always, I find myself getting along very well with very religious folks.

I think I just hijacked my own thread...:bang:


----------



## NORTREE (Apr 14, 2007)

Remeber one thing on the Asplundh bucket deal...ASPLUNDH sold their manufacturing division to ALTEC!!Altec will still sell you parts.Asplundh doesn't want any liability from what they sold years ago and would like to see them out of service.
The age of a boom doesn't bother me if I know how it has been used and maintained....Proper inspection and care mean a lot.I know of a unit that a tree guy stuck in the wires and burned a hole in the boom and he sold it and that guy slopped some fiberglass on the boom remounted it on a newer truck and painted it pretty a sends people out to work with it!!!I would never use that truck but once again I know the history of it.I know another guy that bought a 70' Hi-Ranger new in 1972 and its on its third cab and chassis and has always been properly maintained and updated.I would run that truck any day!!
Another thing to consider is the type of bucket for the type of work you do.An over-center unit has its maximum working height straight up so if its mounted behind the cab with a chip box it's not all that good if you do mostly removal work but is fine if you do a lot of pruning or line clearing.If you do a lot of removal work then a non-over-center unit that is rear mounted would be a better choice.Even a rear mounted over-center unit would be better than a behind the cab unit for removal work.It all depends on how you plan to use it.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 14, 2007)

maxburton said:


> I think I just hijacked my own thread...:bang:


----------



## Rftreeman (Apr 15, 2007)

clearance said:


> Looks like an ex Davy truck. Probably green under that white, could be wrong. Keep looking around.


I couldn't agree more, I can tell you from experience that Davey only sells their trucks when they don't want too repair them any more and they have been worked over really well, I seen some trucks that where 15 to 20 years old and still in service and the booms over 20 years old, stay away from old Davey trucks, they are basically junk and death traps.


----------



## Fordman99 (Apr 15, 2007)

maxburton said:


> I wish I could find some options that are more local. Lxt, do you know any good sources here in PA or at least in the tri-state area? Georgia is a bit of a hike.
> 
> 
> And yeah, if I were buying something with a lift, it would probably have to be new. A 20 year old bucket doesn't seem very safe to me.



try "martins farm trucks"... have some decent looking trucks here in S.central PA.


----------



## mtvigilante (Apr 30, 2007)

From what I've reasearched, fiberglass never stops it's curing reaction...at about 20 years old, the fiberglass becomes brittle and can break without warning.


----------

